# Gtr Bov Turbo smart / GFB



## Sam-b- (May 6, 2021)

Hi, before I buy new has anyone got a set of bov’s there looking to sell.

Thanks


----------



## Sam-b- (May 6, 2021)

Still looking for a set of turbo smarts ideally


----------

